# Same tastes in music, TV shows, movies, etc?



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

My husband and I have very different tastes in music, TV and movies we like.

He likes the "Dead" music and all the jam bands that follow along that line of music (Widespread Panic, Ratdog, etc.). He's also *still* very much into classic rock (Pink Floyd, Led Zepplin, The Who, etc.). Most times, I will go to a show with him, but he will sometimes go by himself.

He's also very much into the lyrics of songs and their meanings. 

While, I like SOME of the songs from the noted artists, I don't prefer to listen to it like it's going out of style. I like more modern music and my preference is more country/rock (Jason Aldean, Luke Bryan, Carrie Underwood, etc.). Hubs will listen and go to concerts with me, but it's not his favorite.

As for TV shows, I'm into Revenge, the new Resurrection, the seasonal Bachelor shows. We both like the old Seinfeld, King of Queens, Friends. Other than that, he likes to watch sports. Most of our TV time is in separate rooms of the house here lately, or he's in another room listening to his music. 

What about you and your spouse?


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

H never listens to music, I hate movies. We have a little overlap on tv. We both enjoy watching sports, him more than me, but we do a lot of sporty stuff together. He travels a lot so for the most part this isn't a problem. When he is home we do things together rather than watch screens together.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

We have very different tastes in music. We do overlap on movies though. I dig that she hates chick flicks.


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife and I agree on a lot of TV shows. But, she still won't watch American Horror Story with me. Music is entirely a different story. She likes dance music and top 40. She says she likes to stay current. I prefer classic rock and am much more into lyrics and actual musicianship. I'd much rather listen to someone who can actually play than to noise that just happens to have a beat you can dance to. If it doesn't say anything, or exhibit musical mastery, who cares. Music snob - I know.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Thunder7 said:


> My wife and I agree on a lot of TV shows. But, she still won't watch American Horror Story with me. Music is entirely a different story. She likes dance music and top 40. She says she likes to stay current. I prefer classic rock and am much more into lyrics and actual musicianship. I'd much rather listen to someone who can actually play than to noise that just happens to have a beat you can dance to. If it doesn't say anything, or exhibit musical mastery, who cares. Music snob - I know.


Lol. I get the music thing. I HATE mp3s . She doesn't get the DVD A / Sacd purchases.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

We have similar music tastes, but for the most part, our favorite tv shows/movies are completely different.


----------



## Nextlife (Mar 16, 2014)

Funny but In the last 2 years I've completely turned my husband into a big country fan.. LOL We are on the same page now.. 

Movies we like the same too. with the exception of all that gladiator stuff.. ha ha


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nextlife said:


> Funny but In the last 2 years I've completely turned my husband into a big country fan.. LOL We are on the same page now..


Isn't that like, spousal abuse?


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Our musical tastes are very different, but we are very much on the same page wrt visual entertainment. Go figure.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Does your husband like classic southern rock like the Allman Brothers? You might point out that most country now is really more like that than classic country. Point out the guitar riffs in country music, it sure doesn't sound like it used to. I like everything except opera. My wife likes most things too and we like a lot of the same movies. She did think GRAVITY was a drag though and I thought it was super realistic astronaut movie. Of course there was very little going on between the few characters. It was a one woman performance.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

We watch pretty much everything together..it doesn't matter what is on..Lifetime movies/ Hallmark movies... the Bachelor, Survivor, 1000 ways to Die, CNN, 20/20.. the history Channel.. Mtv.. we cuddle up & he twirls my hair.. love it..

Neither one of us likes Sports.. didn't watch a wink of the Olympics.. though I would have enjoyed the ice skating at least...

Music... both like head banging metal, but I am more into Grunge...where he is more of a soft "80's" man...maybe a little country too... 

I drug him to 2 Shinedown concerts







....for a 3rd....I took one of our guy friends as he liked the group more than husband.. We brought 2 of our sons too... 

I'd like to go to more concerts.. most he would not be crazy about the band I choose ... but he'd entertain me and go anyway...the last one we were inches away from the Mosh Pit -that was turbulent....he got kicked in the head......We were surfing bodies above us.. that was a bit crazy .... what an experience!!.. he doesn't want to do THAT AGAIN!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

We enjoy 99% of the same things. I have my "day time" TV, like mad men, teen moms, marriage bootcamp, and a few others. We watch a bunch of others together. We listen to a main playlist. He has his playlist, which is all the same music with mine removed, such as in my playlist I have Beyoncé and some Madonna so he just took those off his list. We both like dub step, but have slightly different things we like in it. 

Our movies are the same I add chick flicks and musicals. We differ greatly on anime and mangas. He likes horror, I don't like it. At. All. lol. I like glass mask, but we love barrel royal and the ONE movie, and death note and all 3 movies and both books, so I think anime is one thing we have our core likes we watch alone and a few things we watch together.


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

Our music taste have a few crossovers but for the most part they're different.

When it comes to everything else though we are pretty much in sync. We share interest in TV shows, movies, even video games, comic books, and anime. If only I could get her all the way into watching football.

She gets extra points for hating reality shows though.


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

We both like classic rock and newer rock, he's always somewhat liked country but has began to listen to it more and I actually do enjoy listening to it and even have a few country songs that are my fav, but overall i do not know much about country artists and whatnot. We both hate pop music.

Tv shows we tend to like the same comedy shows and have mutual favs that we would watch together. Some home renovating/epic homes type shows we also both like. He likes a couple reality shows that i also like, but for the most part we have separate reality shows that we enjoy that the other doesn't care for. I tend to like what some people might see as "trashy reality" like Kardashians, Couples Therapy, Teen Mom etc and he likes Gold Rush, and that show about trucking etc. 

Movies, i am a huge horror fan  He is not a fan at all. So that's always been a struggle! But i tend to like the stupid "guy" humor movies like Anchorman and Adam Sandler movies, so we both would see those together. I like action movies as well for the most part, except I'm not much of a fan of the sports type movies or the comic book superhero movies, and he likes both of those.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah I agree, country music would be akin to abuse in this house.

Anyway we share a similar taste in music and both enjoy going to see live, pub type of bands. We go a couple of times a month. Music is my happiness barometer, if there hasn't been music playing for a day or so then I stop and have a think about why and if I am feeling out of balance.

Movies, we both enjoy stuff like Cohen brothers movies. Hate, hate, hate chick flicks.

TV, neither of us like brainless type reality or drama shows and tend to watch political based shows, current affairs and comedy.


----------



## LanieB (Jan 22, 2013)

This may explain a lot, but STBXH and I had almost NOTHING in common! :rofl: But I thought it worked for us, because I thought deep down, we had similar core beliefs. 

He only liked old country and a few old rock songs. Music has always been a big part of my life, and I have listened to it (or played it) constantly since I was a kid. I love new alternative rock and new hard rock, for the most part, but I also love some new country (Luke Bryan, Jason Aldean, Miranda Lambert - and actually older George Strait stuff). I really don't like to listen to old stuff (with the exception of some occasional AC/DC, of course). I download all my music, and he has no clue what that's even about - he would still be listening to cassettes if it were possible! 

I mostly love to watch comedies (goofy stuff with Will Ferrell, John Reilly, Kristin Wiig, etc), but also like some horror/scary stuff. STBXH hated all that stuff and mostly liked old westerns that he'd seen over and over.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Love AC/DC, a man that did not like them would be a deal breaker here


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

My husband and I pretty much have the same tastes in all those things. We both like rock and country music. Movies, we both like comedies and action. When we go to the movies we don't want to see anything depressing or sad. TV shows, we both like comedies like The Office and Modern Family and drama like, Sons of Anarchy and Walking Dead.

The only thing I like that he doesn't really like is fantasy type shows or movies, like GOT, LOTR or Harry Potter. He will sit and watch them with me but then he's asking me questions the whole time, lol. 

He likes those reality shows where people live off the land somewhere remote like Alaska or the Yukon. There is one show where people live off the grid that he likes. I don't really care for those but I will watch them with him.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Wife and I have the same taste in movies , we both like thrillers , Sci Fi and action movies. 

In TV shows , we have opposite tastes . She prefers comedy especially the older ones like Bewitched , I Dream Of Genie , Cosby etc.
I'm strictly National Geographic , History Channel and Discovery. Sometimes I would switch to the Arts channel. I love music.
But there is an overlap.
We both love musicals and dance movies.

We have mostly the same taste in music though. I appreciate different genres of music. I absolutely love classical , but she doesn't . We both like Jazz & Blues , Jill Scott , Al Jarreau , George Benson , and the oldies like Fats Domino, Miles Davis , Billie Holiday <-( goosebumps!), Herbie Hangc*ck , Frank Sinatra.

We both like Reggae.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

We met through music! We share a love of music and good lyrics. While we like much of the same music, there's diversity between us with a few genres and artists that we don't share in. On those occasions we might make fun of one another. It's all in good fun. My industrial tracks sounding like lawn mowers means fair game on his folk/country music. Gigs and concerts we share in together - unless he really isn't going to dig the genre and then I may go with a friend. We usually choose gigs we can both be down with or at least tolerate. Music is essential. I couldn't be with someone who didn't feel similarly. I love that we can just listen to music - I think we have also gained a lot from each other's tastes too.

For the most part we also enjoy the same shows: sci-fi, comedy, stand-up, drama. There's one or two shows that are different between us - my guilty pleasure shows and him with Top Gear. We still watch them together though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

With music especially I think that which we heard in our teenage years is always special to us, that my theory anyway and it does fit with my wife (8 years my junior) having different musical tastes to me. The saving grace is that we both love "Motown" so that is a safe bet for a night out (there are some great tribute bands doing the circuit).

For movies I like sci-fi / action she prefers comedy so we take it in turns to pick what we see if "date night" is at the cinema. Saying that my wife did pick Skyfall but that may be because she has a fantasy thing for Daniel Craig.

It is TV shows where we have problems as my wife loves her "soaps" and medical dramas where I would sooner watch some sports or a crime drama.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Wiltshireman said:


> It is TV shows where we have problems as my wife loves her "soaps" and medical dramas where I would sooner watch some sports or a crime drama.


My wife never missed an episode of " Grey's Anatomy."
Funny thing is that she even got me hooked on the silly drama, 

At least for a little while.:rofl:


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Dh is into jam bands. He'll tolerate other musical genres bc I can't ever be satisfied w/one type of music in my life but when he's alone he only listens to about 3 bands.

I consider myself sort of a fluid individual when it comes to interests,likes,dislikes and things of that nature. I'm pretty open to trying every thing and typically enjoy a huge variety of music,food,and activities. 

I picked up golf bc he was into it and wanted to do it w/me. I found I actually enjoy it so I continue to cultivate that skill. 

We've also gotten very heavy into craft stuff recently. I've been surprised and very turned on by his active interest in things I want to pursue. We can spend a whole day at a studio listening to music and painting pottery just talking softly to each other enjoying our time. 
Or we spend some time at the driving range practicing our swings together. 

Our humor varies a bit. I understand his brand of humor while he struggles with mine a bit. He leans toward the bawdy,silly,vulgar stuff and while I can laugh hysterically at that I'm more into the dry,quick and subtle humor. 

We like the same tv shows and movies for the most part.There are a few sappy films I enjoy that he'll never watch.Some heavy dramas too. But then there are some very silly comedies he likes that I've tried to watch and ended up snoring halfway through LOL


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Pretty much, though she won't watch subtitles and I can't decipher Irish television.


----------



## Microwavelove (Sep 11, 2013)

We have different tastes in music. He likes a lot of hip hop and I like more old school music. TV shows sometimes we can come together on stuff like Law and Order. Movies-- completely different. He loves action movies and I like more dramas, but occasionally we can click over a good comedy.


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

We have pretty similar tastes in music, though I care a lot more about it than he does. He would rather listen to npr or podcasts.

As for shows, we watch all the same shows fit the most part and we'll take turns choosing the movies (but we probably only watch movies once or twice a month). Right now we're watching the new Cosmos series and really enjoying that. We'll be watching the new season of Game of Thrones when it premieres next month. 

I watch Parenthood on my own.

We tend to do more on the computer than tv. My husband is big on reddit and I'm usually TAM'ing it up or reading.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> We watch pretty much everything together..it doesn't matter what is on..Lifetime movies/ Hallmark movies... the Bachelor, Survivor, 1000 ways to Die, CNN, 20/20.. the history Channel.. Mtv.. we cuddle up & he twirls my hair.. love it..


This I would love to have in my marriage, but it won't happen. Hubs HATES the shows I watch and won't even give them much of a chance before he's out of the room and into the garage or upstairs listening to his music.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> We've also gotten very heavy into craft stuff recently. I've been surprised and very turned on by his active interest in things I want to pursue. We can spend a whole day at a studio listening to music and painting pottery just talking softly to each other enjoying our time.


I like this! It sounds seductive!


----------

